# Taktgeber für CodeSys



## michaonline (14 Februar 2007)

guten morgen,

ich benötige in nem codeSys-projekt nen taktgeber. dieser soll mir für ne bestimmte zeit ein bit auf true setzten und nach ner zeit wieder auf false. 
kann mir da jemand helfen?

micha


----------



## vladi (14 Februar 2007)

*Timer*

Hi,
zwei Wege:
-einen Timer verwenden
Timer11(IN :=Timer_Start,PT := t#5000ms);
IF Timer11.Q  = TRUE THEN
 ......Bit toggeln;
END_IF;

-oder einen Programm Task mit ?? sek deklarieren, und dadrin dein Bit toggeln.

Gruss: V.


----------



## zotos (14 Februar 2007)

```
VAR
    IMPULS   :TOF;
    PAUSE    :TOF;
END_VAR
```


```
IMPULS(IN:= NOT PAUSE.Q AND NOT IMPULS.Q, PT:= t#1s);
PAUSE(IN:= NOT PAUSE.Q AND NOT IMPULS.Q, PT:= t#3s);
```
IMPULS.Q Toggelt dann hin und her. PAUSE.PT ist die Pausen länge und IMPULS.PT ist die Impuls länge.

//Edit: Version wenn die Impuls und Pausen dauer unterschiedlich lang sein sollen.


----------



## zotos (14 Februar 2007)

*Blink*

Oder am besten den BLINK aus der UTIL.lib nehmen ;o)

Siehe CoDeSys Hilfe BLINK.


----------



## michaonline (14 Februar 2007)

hallo,

danke euch beiden. habs hinbekommen 
@zotos: ich guck mir die lib mal an, danke für den tip

schönen tag noch

micha


----------



## Thomasheins11 (23 März 2014)

ich nehm das Thema noch mal bezüglich des Blink auf. Bekomme den Ausgang nicht dauerhaft auf false gesetzt, wenn bei enable des Blink Baustein false anliegt. In der Hilfe steht:

Will man, dass durch das Zurücksetzen von ENABLE auch OUT FALSE wird, kann dies durch Verwenden von "OUT AND ENABLE" (also Einfügen eines AND-Bausteins mit Parameter ENABLE) am Ausgang erreicht werden.

Ich programmiere in FUP. Dieses vorgehen sagt mir aber leider gar nichts. Muss ich vor oder hinter dem Blink Baustein ein AND setzen mit dem zweiten Eingang "enable" ?


----------



## PN/DP (23 März 2014)

Natürlich hinter.
Das AND wirkt dann wie ein Tor:
- zweiter Eingang FALSE --> Ausgang FALSE
- zweiter Eingang TRUE --> Ausgang folgt dem ersten Eingang

Harald


----------



## dingo (23 März 2014)

Hallo Thomasheins11,
anbei ein Screenshot


MfG Dingo


----------



## Chris__ (1 Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich muss das Thema hier auch nochmal aufgreifen. Habe mich gerade extra dafür hier im Forum angemeldet. 
Und zwar schreibe ich derzeit eine Projektarbeit im strukturierten Text und möchte dort gerne den Blinkbaustein einfügen. Leider funktioniert dies nicht, da der Baustein nicht anfängt zu blinken. Er macht lediglich einen Impuls und bleibt dann stehen, obwohl der Eingang TRUE ist. Gibt es irgendwas, was ich übersehen habe oder auf was muss ich achten? In der Funktionsbausteinsprache funktioniert der Baustein einwandfrei, nur eben im strukturierten Text nicht...

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Code:


----------



## Chris__ (2 Juni 2014)

Hat sich erledigt... Die Reihenfolge der Zeilen bei der Programmierung war falsch.


----------



## Jannik146 (11 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zotos
Wo kann ich die UTIL.lib herunterladen?
Habe unter Wago und bei Google nichts finden können.
Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## ChickenWingZ (12 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Jannik,

Die Util.lib wird mit Codesy mitgeliefert bei der Installation

bei mir ist es:
C:\Program Files (x86)\WAGO Software\CoDeSys V2.3\Library\Util.lib

Grüße


----------



## Jannik146 (12 Oktober 2016)

Hallo ChickenWingZ
Könntest du mir bitte die Util.lib schicken?


----------



## ChickenWingZ (12 Oktober 2016)

Bibliothek ist auf dem Weg


----------



## Jannik146 (13 Oktober 2016)

Hi
Leider noch nichts angekommen.


----------



## ChickenWingZ (13 Oktober 2016)

Hey,

E-Mail gibg tatsächlich nicht durch.
An die AOL sollte es geklappt haben


----------

